# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Indice NAO

## Pacense_01

A muchos les sonará el Niño/la Niña también conocidos como la Oscilación del Sur. Es una oscilación en la configuración de los centros de presiones en una zona del Pacífico que tiene influencias en puntos bien lejanos. En Europa (y de modo singular en España) estamos más influenciados por otra oscilación que tiene lugar en el Atlántico Norte. Se conoce como NAO, que son las siglas en inglés de North Atlantic Oscillation. En esencia determina si las presiones en Azores son inferiores o superiores a las presiones en Islancia y, por ello si hay o no un anticlón de bloqueo en las Azores. Salvo Galicia y la Cornisa Cantábrica las precipitaciones de la mayor parte de la Península dependen mucho de dónde esté ese anticiclón. Cuando está en las Azores llueve poco. Esa situación se conoce como NAO positiva.

   El invierno pasado tuvimos una fuerte NAO negativa. ¿Cómo es la NAO este año? Pues aquí pongo el enlace de una web oficial de la Administración Americana para la Atmósfera y el Océano (NOAA)

http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/pre...nao_index.html

Puede verse el gráfico que apunta una NAO negativa otra vez. De modo que parece que tenemos un invierno húmedo a la vista...

----------


## REEGE

Interesante lo que nos has puesto...vamos a tener que plantearnos el hacer caso a los enlaces americanos, yo la verdad veo todos los días Accuweather, y fué el único que bastantes días antes de las tormentas las predecía... Para mí, sin duda es el mejor de los enlaces, y he de decir, que tambien falla a veces, pero lo cierto es que en ésta última visita le he cogido más aprecio.
Esperemos a ver el tercer año... :Confused: 
Un saludo y muchas gracias amigo.

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias Pacence 01 por el enlace, muy interesante
Si no me equivoco y segun ese enlace, van a seguir las precipitaciones.
Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Interesante esto que nos has puesto. Por lo que he podido ver en general la NAO ha sido negativa a largo de los últimos 4 meses. Como siga así me parece que vamos tener que ir montando ya los diques  :Frown: . ( :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Pacense_01

Siempre me ha sorprendido que en España se hayan difundido bastante los episodios El Niño y el anti-Niño (=la Niña) y sus consecuencias (teleconexiones) lejanas. Sin embargo muy poco se ha difundido acerca de la Oscilación del Atlántico Norte.

   Pongo un enlace con un trabajo que analiza las correlaciones entre el índice NAO y las precipitaciones en la España Peninsular:

http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/serv...6/02inve26.pdf

Como dice el resumen de ese trabajo de octubre a marzo (ambos inclusives) hay una buena correlación negativa (a menor valor del índice NAO mayor precipitación) entre en índice NAO y la precipitación en el centro y suroeste de la Península Ibérica. El invierno pasado fue un ejemplo "de libro" y parece que éste "apunta maneras"...

----------


## Pacense_01

Desde la segunda quincena de noviembre el índice de la oscilación del atlántico norte (NAO) tiene unos valores significativamente negativos. Esto está asociado al otoño-invierno húmedo que tenemos sobre todo en la zona suroccidental de la Península. Los pronósticos de la agencia americana NOAA siguen dando valores negativos para el índice NAO. 

http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/pre...ndex_ensm.html


De modo que seguiremos vertiendo agua en nuestros embalses del Guadiana...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Deja deja que siga siendo negativa... que tengo que tengo ganas de ver salir el agua por aquí  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :



Jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Pacense_01

> Deja deja que siga siendo negativa... que tengo que tengo ganas de ver salir el agua por aquí :
> 
> 
> 
> Jejeje


Parece que Alqueva está aliviando por los desagües de medio fondo 300 m3/s y turbinando otros 400 m3/s. (http://www.alentejopopular.pt/noticias.asp?id=5893). Y sólo por el azud de Badajoz le están entrando más de 800 m3/s, con lo cual debe ir subiendo. Por eso es fácil que veas salir agua por esa taintor...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Parece que Alqueva está aliviando por los desagües de medio fondo 300 m3/s y turbinando otros 400 m3/s. (http://www.alentejopopular.pt/noticias.asp?id=5893). Y sólo por el azud de Badajoz le están entrando más de 800 m3/s, con lo cual debe ir subiendo. *Por eso es fácil que veas salir agua por esa taintor*...


Lo veo difícil, tiene que llover mucho más para verlas abiertas sí o sí...

Recordar que la capacidad de los desagües de medio fondo es de más de 3000 m3/s, por lo que, todavía tiene que llover bien para que tengan que abrir de seguro el aliviadero  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues parece ser que las lluvias nos van a abandonar... :Frown: 

Aquí está la gráfica de estos días, claramente se ve, que hizo punto allá por los primeros días del año, y comenzó a virar a positivo



Y de momento, la predicción no es nada halagüeña  :Cool: 





Esperemos que se equivoquen pues  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

Fuente: http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/pre.../new.nao.shtml

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

En cuanto a las lluvias en la costa mediterránea, apenas se han notado los efectos del NAOi.

Realmente, va siendo hora de que en Andalucía y Galicia descansen un poco de agua.

Ya vendrá más.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hombre, con el pedazo de anticiclón que tenemos encima parece que las cosas vuelven a ser normales.
Nieblas en los valles y en la meseta, la cola de los frentes rozan Galicia, el Anticiclón de las Zores regresa a su posición original y las borrascas pueden circular tranquilamente por el Norte de Europa. O lo que es lo mismo, el anticiclón de las Azores regresa de las laaaaargas vaciones que se ha pegado y todos vuelven al trabajo. ¡¡Qué le vamos a hacer!!

De momento habrá que esperar unos días a ver si se cansa de trebajar y decide volver a visitar a los pingüinos y los esquimales del Polo Norte :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> De momento habrá que esperar unos días a ver si se cansa de trebajar y decide volver a visitar a los pingüinos y los esquimales del Polo Norte.


Aunque sea le regalamos entre todos el viaje de avión a Groenlandia, pero que se quite del medio cuanto antes  :Stick Out Tongue: 

A ver si así las borrascas entran como flechas y llegan hasta el Mediterráneo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hixem

Las borrascas cargadas de humedad del mediterraneo no empezaran a apareces hasta finales de enero principios de febrero. Parece que sera la tendencia de los primeros 10 dias de Febrero.
A un mes vista  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

> Las borrascas cargadas de humedad del mediterraneo no empezaran a apareces hasta finales de enero principios de febrero. Parece que sera la tendencia de los primeros 10 dias de Febrero.
> A un mes vista


Esperemos que acierten y el mes que viene sea más animado.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues ya tenemos NAO-  :Smile:  A ver si baja un poquito más para la semana que viene y a ver si hace algo de influencia sobre el Mediterráneo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno, pues ya tenemos NAO-  A ver si baja un poquito más para la semana que viene y a ver si hace algo de influencia sobre el Mediterráneo


Pues sí que cambia...
Ya lo he puesto en "radar de lluvias", para el jueves una profunda borrasca desde Canarias nos dejará mucha agua. Puede que la sigan otras.

Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno... pues parece ser que las previsiones apuntan de nuevo al ascenso del Índice NAO  :Frown: , así que... poco me parece a mí que van a durar las lluvias  :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

El indice apuntara a donde quiera pero te aseguro que por aqui no puedes ponerte a lavar el coche, te dura limpio lo justo.

¿y si le colgamos un buen contrapeso?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿y si le colgamos un buen contrapeso?


Pues no sería mala idea  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Chicos!!! Agarrémosnos fuerte de esas líneas rojas y tiremos hacia abajo!!  :Cool: 

A ver si acaso nos "cargamos" la constante elástica que tengan esas líneas rojas y quedamos deformada las líneas hacia abajo, de tal forma que no se pueda recuperar jeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

Nada nada, eso llamamos a Nirvana y Cía. y que le metan unos pocos pepinos a los repetidores de telecomunicaciones.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

O que los pirateen y comiencen a mandar la señal "apartaborrascas" al revés, y se convierta en "atraeborascas"  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Y ya de paso, que se infiltren en la red del HAARP y lo pongan a mandar al Anticiclón de las Azores a Groenlandia.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Nada nada, eso llamamos a Nirvana y Cía. y que le metan unos pocos pepinos a los repetidores de telecomunicaciones. 
> 
> O que los pirateen y comiencen a mandar la señal "apartaborrascas" al revés, y se convierta en "atraeborascas" 
> 
> Y ya de paso, que se infiltren en la red del HAARP y lo pongan a mandar al Anticiclón de las Azores a Groenlandia.


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Y también un par de borrasquitas situadas entre Baleares y el Golfo de León tampoco vendrían mal ya puestos en faena no?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

Ayer echaron en Antena 3 una peli infumable (digna de Razzies) que le habría encantado a Nirvana... una panta de chalados manipulando el tiempo y diciendo cosas sin sentido  :Big Grin: 


PD: Jooo!! Yo tero más lluvia!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Ayer echaron en Antena 3 una peli infumable (digna de Razzies) que le habría encantado a Nirvana... una panta de chalados manipulando el tiempo y diciendo cosas sin sentido 
> 
> 
> PD: Jooo!! Yo tero más lluvia!!!


¿No recordarás el nombre, por casualidad?

Lo digo para buscarla. Es que ese tipo de pelis en plan 2012 o El Día de Mañana y demás catastrofistas me encantan, especialmente para encontrarle los defectos científicos. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Salut

^^ "La gran tormenta" o algo así...

Creo que se basaba en la teoria conspirativa esta de no se que estación en Alaska que, según dice el bulo, sirve para manipular los cinturones de Van Allen y con ello el clima  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> ^^ "La gran tormenta" o algo así...
> 
> Creo que se basaba en la teoria conspirativa esta de no se que estación en Alaska que, según dice el bulo, sirve para manipular los cinturones de Van Allen y con ello el clima


Pues esa estación es el HAARP que tanto comentamos por aquí Federico y yo.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAARP

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ^^ "La gran tormenta" o algo así...


Sí, así era  :Wink: 




> Pues esa estación es el HAARP que tanto comentamos por aquí Federico y yo.
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAARP


Hombre, lo que salía en la película no me parecía el HAARP  :Confused: 

Además de que el HAARP dudo mucho que sería capaz de hacer eso... al menos dirigir esas pedazo de descargas y rayos contra la tormenta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

De lo que recuerdo, la estación que salía era una estación de seguimiento espacial más que el campo de antenas del HAARP, de hecho, esos "rayos" que dirigían contra la tormenta salían de las antenas espaciales  :Embarrassment: 

La película en sí estaba bien, demasiado "fantasiosa" eso sí, pero estaba bien.

----------


## Salut

Lo que mostraban me parecía a mi el mismo campo de radiotelescopios que sale en "Contact". 

Endeluego, a lo que me refería era a que estaba "inspirada" en esa teoría conspirativa. Obviamente tenía sus diferencias, p. ej. el enviar los "rayos" directamente a la tormenta... aunque luego el boquete ese en la ionosfera o el tipo ese que engaña al prota diciendo que había trabajado en algo similar para Defensa, pues me recordaron mucho a eso  :Big Grin: 

En fin, a mi no me gusto demasiao... de hecho, no vi mas que cachos mientras hacía otras cosas ;P

----------


## Luján

> Lo que mostraban me parecía a mi el mismo campo de radiotelescopios que sale en "Contact". 
> 
> Endeluego, a lo que me refería era a que estaba "inspirada" en esa teoría conspirativa. Obviamente tenía sus diferencias, p. ej. el enviar los "rayos" directamente a la tormenta... aunque luego el boquete ese en la ionosfera o el tipo ese que engaña al prota diciendo que había trabajado en algo similar para Defensa, pues me recordaron mucho a eso 
> 
> En fin, a mi no me gusto demasiao... de hecho, no vi mas que cachos mientras hacía otras cosas ;P


El campo de radiotelescopios de Contact es (aparte de alguna escena en Arecibo, creo recordar) el Very Large Array en Nuevo México.

Esta agrupación de antenas también sale en una película muy mala en la que unos extraterrestres están provocando el calentamiento del planeta para poder conquistarlo. Creo recordar que era de Charlie Sheen (o uno que se le parece)


EDIT: Efectivamente, es de Charlie Sheen: Han llegado (The Arrival)

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Nada nada, eso llamamos a Nirvana y Cía. y que le metan unos pocos pepinos a los repetidores de telecomunicaciones. 
> 
> O que los pirateen y comiencen a mandar la señal "apartaborrascas" al revés, y se convierta en "atraeborascas" 
> 
> Y ya de paso, que se infiltren en la red del HAARP y lo pongan a mandar al Anticiclón de las Azores a Groenlandia.


Si quereis yo tengo un buen HAARP por aquí también, ¿no os acordais?

¿Como os creeis que han llegado tantas borrascas juntas y asociadas entre sí? ¿Porqué creeis que cambiaban tanto las predicciones? ¿Por qué creeis que he decidido dejarme de darme agua, para mandarla para el Mediterraneo?
Aquí os lo enseño :Wink: .


Un Saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡Todo un centro de antenas!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hay que ver con la NAO positiva... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
Ya podría bajar un poco y volverse otra vez negativa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hay que ver con la NAO positiva...
> Ya podría bajar un poco y volverse otra vez negativa.


Bueno... parece que a la larga tiende a bajar algo...

Subámonos encima de la línea roja a ver si la doblamos hacia abajo, como mínimo hasta el -2  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, parece que ha cogido buen ritmo nuevamente...

Como me decían de dicho en el colegio mientras aprendía a escribir: _Sigue! Sigue! Sigue así, recto, no te tuerzas!!_  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esta borrasca que nos afecta, parece ser la primera en mucho tiempo "normal", pues la Oscilación del Atlántico Norte, sigue bien positiva:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es posible que para la semana que viene nos afecte una nueva borrasca.
Según he visto en algunos modelos, el anticiclón que nos afecta se va a mover hacia el N hasta colocarse sobre Islandia.
Los modelos de la NAO, muestran una tendencia a volverse negativa, por lo que son buenes noticias. A ver si se cumplen las predicciones.

----------


## Salut

Ojalá llegue un poco más de agüita!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Toma ya NAO negativa!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Pero me parece que lluvias pocas :Frown:  :Frown: .

----------


## ben-amar

No seas egoista, no siempre que el indice sea negativo quiere decir que el agua se vaya para Sevilla :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No seas egoista, no siempre que el indice sea negativo quiere decir que el agua se vaya para Sevilla


¿Y por qué no? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Pero de todas formas la lluvias por el resto del país no creo que vayan a ser muy abundantes. Lo que viene es un poco de aire frío por el Norte, que se quedará con nosotros como mucho hasta el martes, después volverá el anticiclón :Frown: .

----------


## perdiguera

Tampoco indica que, cuando la NAO sea positiva, no hayan lluvias.
Las NAOS hay que cogerlas con cuidado.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Tampoco indica que, cuando la NAO sea positiva, no hayan lluvias.
> Las NAOS hay que cogerlas con cuidado.


Ya, ya lo sé :Wink: .
Las siglas NAO significan _North Atlantic Oscilation_ en español, Oscilación del Atlántico Norte. O lo que es lo mismo la posición de los centros de altas o bajas presiones(creo saber correctamente) :Wink: .

----------


## Luján

> Ya, ya lo sé.
> Las siglas NAO significan _North Atlantic Oscilation_ en español, Oscilación del Atlántico Norte. O lo que es lo mismo la posición de los centros de altas o bajas presiones(creo saber correctamente).


Básicamente tu información es correcta.

La NAO o más bien su índice NAOi, como creo recordar que ya se puso por aquí, es la relación entre las presiones en las estaciones de Azores e Islandia. En condiciones "normales" el NAOi es positivo ya que la presión es superior en Azores que en Islandia. El NAOi negativo se da cuando el Anticlón de las Azores se desplaza hacia el norte o se debilita. En el primer caso, al desplazarse hace aumentar la presión en Islandia, y en el segundo disminuye en Azores. Ambas situaciones tienen efectos diferentes sobre la meteorología en las zonas de influencia del Anticiclón, como es la Península Ibérica en su vertiente atlántica.

El desplazamiento hacia el norte del Anticiclón bloquea la entrada de aire cálido y húmedo del océano sobre la Península, a la vez que favorece la entrada de aire frio y seco, dando como consecuencia frío sin precipitaciones.

El debilitamiento del Anticiclón o su desplazamiento hacia el sur u oeste favorecerá la entrada de aire húmedo y cálido del océano, provocando episodios de lluvias en la peninsula.


Sin ver los mapas, y a tenor de la predicción de embalses al 100%, me da que en este caso se trata de la primera posibilidad.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno aunque tenemos una NAO bastante positiva, parece que va a tender a ir para abajo, pero bien rápido. A ver, a ver...

----------


## Luján

Descenso de NAOi -> entrada de borrascas en la vertiente atlántica, pero en la mediterránea, nada. A ve si se forma alguna borrasquita en Italia y se viene a descargar por aquí.

----------


## Vaelico

Por fin parece que se acaba el asqueroso tiempo este de sol y moscas, ensembles del GFS para un punto de la meseta sur

----------


## Salut

Arf, arf... AGUA YAAA!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, parece que después de mucho tiempo, estas borrascas están volviendo a ser "normales", porque la NAO, se ha mantenido positiva:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno, parece que después de mucho tiempo, estas borrascas están volviendo a ser "normales", porque la NAO, se ha mantenido positiva:


La previsión tiende a que va a bajar... (la adjunto para que no se actualice sola)

A ver si acaso vuelven a entrar las borrascas como flechas en la carne  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> La previsión tiende a que va a bajar... (la adjunto para que no se actualice sola)
> 
> A ver si acaso vuelven a entrar las borrascas como flechas en la carne


Según lo que nos pone Lujan en su post de radar de lluvias, justo después de la vaguada que nos afectará este finde, se descuelga otra :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Creo que seguir este índice podría ser clave. Recuerdo que la NAO negativa en verano, es la que NO trae lluvias. Al revés en Invierno. Y todo apunto a que la NAO negativa se va mantener e incluso acentuarse. Así que como tememos nada de lluvias y calorcillo en lo que queda de mes. Aunque ciertamente, los modelos están locos, y nadie sabe lo que va a pasar.

----------

